# The 100g Still going strong!



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

This tank has been set up for almost two years now, and has had the current residents for about a year... and its going great!

Heres a video of it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U74zRHo5n8M


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats pretty cool the severum is awesome!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

love your severum ;D


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks hes one of my favorite fish as well


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful tank and I loved the background music on the video.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Seriously beautiful! 

Good job!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Great tank with great presentation. That Oscar looks very hungry.


----------



## TTTT (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome tank


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful tank


----------

